# Grande Isle La in the winter?



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone fished the Grande Isle area in the winter time for specks and reds? I know there is a pier that is productive most times but dont know about winter fishing. Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Look at the Salty Cajun Forum


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

A shot in the dark on weather. If you can just drop and go you can find a good time.


----------

